Ask HN: Has any African startup ever been accepted to Y Combinator? - chirau
======
katm
We've had African founders go through YC, as well as startups doing business
in Africa. One example is Saida from the lats batch:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/31/saida-
tktk/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/31/saida-tktk/).

